# Where did all the Jorgensen clamps go?



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to purchase a Jorgensen clamp or two when they were carried at Home depot. After going there a couple months ago I noticed they were no longer on the shelves so I recently did a search and found them on eBay. The heavy duty Jorgensen clamps were listed as new and cost less than half of Home Depot. In the description it states that "these are brand new clamps from the very boxes that Home depot sent them to us in" . The company Cripe Distributing, bought them in bulk and are now selling them for much less than the original prices listed. I bought a number of the 24inch clamps and then saw the 36 inch clamps as well. I bought some of those too and then realized they give you a break on the shipping when you combine orders so I cancelled both orders and reordered them together saving more on shipping and also getting an added 10% discount for buying a larger order. If you use these clamps and need more (like most woodworkers always do) get them now before they sell out.


----------



## David_H (Oct 16, 2014)

My home depot still sells Jorgenson clamps.


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Menards puts them on sale about 3 times a year. Usually when the have the "USA Sale." You can pick up a pair of 24" and a pair of 36" for less than $100. That's how I have been building my collection.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

I assume you're talking about the parallel clamps, right?

How many did you have to buy in order to get the 10% off? I put 200 in my shopping cart and still didn't see a discount. Did you use a coupon code?

Also the shipping looks pretty steep, at $46.79 for 4 or $79.50 for 8. Still a little cheaper than Amazon's regular price, but I think I'll hold out a little longer. Thanks for posting the deal though.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Some of the outlet stores (one named "Ollie's" around here) had a pile of the HD jorgy's they were selling at good prices. As I understand it, HD dropped them to carry another brand (don't know who) and theysold off the inventory to several of the outfits that buy and resell such things.


----------



## NickelCity (Nov 3, 2014)

If you have Amazon Prime, they go on sale every now and then too. I picked up two 48" and two 36" parallel clamps a couple weeks ago for just over $100.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

From my big box sleuthing, the clamp brands at HD are region-based. A lot of the North East stores now have mainly Jorgensen, Bessey, and Dewalt clamps (and a few Milwaukee brand clamps). That may chance as the Jorgensens are cleared out.


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

Grizzly has the F clamps and I beam clamps on sale. In the Christmas catalog. Website will have the sale prices too. I built a clamp rack, and now it's full, but I could use a few more clamps. I like a combination of clamps, each type has their uses.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You can *NEVER *have enough clamps !


----------

